# A walk around my shed ( mousery)



## laoshu

I have nearly finished kitting out my shed , Its been a work in progress for a few year gradually building it up but now It works for me  I thought I would share some pics.

My free shed that I picked up from Freecycle a few years back









for when its warm I have a mesh door 









as you enter to the left is my desk and the far side my small mouse rack









as you pan round you can see storage for little bits and bobs and the start of the large rack.









The main rack and running on tanks below









some of the cages are empty at the moment waiting to be filled by new mice that are growing on.
I am looking forward to having a full stud.


----------



## Stina

I LOVE those lab cages!


----------



## jammin32

Very impressive, im currently looking at building a shed similar to the one you have so its nice to see pic's like yours to give me inspiration on how to design my own. Thats going to be one hell of a stud when you have all those cages full up lol.

Is there a thread on here of peoples setups ? if not would any of you be happy to post some pic's of your handy work.

Im sadly fasinated by mouserys and the different setups people have


----------



## jammin32

Stina said:


> I LOVE those lab cages!


on that subject.... just how many mice would you put into one of these ? they don't look very big so are they just for breeding rather than a permanent home ?


----------



## laoshu

On the small rack is the small cages, top wooden ones are for stud bucks and the female or two I pair him with, the plastic ones underneath are for mothers with young litters. On the larger rack is the larger cages were the colonys go. There is a few smaller cages here as well due to the recent burst of new litters I have just had but these are starting to be spread out into the larger cages as the grow.

The lab cages at the bottom of the large rack were rat lab cages for trios. Although Way to small in my opinion for a trio of rats they make a lovely size for a colony of mice.


----------



## Fraction

Very impressive! I'm not even a breeder and I'm jealous of your neat, tidy setup.


----------



## besty74

very nice and well organised, it will be fun to fill!


----------



## LUX

Looks great :mrgreen:


----------



## laoshu

besty74 said:


> very nice and well organised, it will be fun to fill!


Thank you , It will be fun to fill, it will not take long either 



Fraction said:


> Very impressive! I'm not even a breeder and I'm jealous of your neat, tidy setup.


Thanks  I like to have it so its easy to work with, It doesnt look as tiy on clean out day though :lol:



LUX said:


> Looks great :mrgreen:


Thank you


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

I love seeing pictures of sheds and their interiors, very very nice!


----------



## MojoMouse

Very impressive, and very well organised. You're right to be proud - there's a lot of effort in what you've done.


----------



## wowwy

do you have a youtube page and if not why wont you make one and do vids on your shed and your mice that would be cool


----------



## laoshu

MojoMouse said:


> Very impressive, and very well organised. You're right to be proud - there's a lot of effort in what you've done.


The hardest part was parting with my rats, I felt I needed to part with them to really get the mouse shed working well and looking good.



wowwy said:


> do you have a youtube page and if not why wont you make one and do vids on your shed and your mice that would be cool


I do not have a you tube page although I did post some videos on there before with my snake room. I wont be doing the same with the mousery. To many rude people who don't have a clue. I dont mind sharing with people who are genuinely interested on here though


----------



## SarahY

Looking really good!


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak

awesome x  jealous.  xx


----------



## wowwy

i feel you too many people out there who think the way they do things is the only right way


----------



## Cait

SarahY said:


> Looking really good!


Is it wrong that one of my first thoughts was "SarahY would be proud"?! :lol: (That's a compliment btw - a very neat shed). I also have a few of the same running on cages with the converted Asda black-lidded storage boxes


----------



## moustress

Beautiful setup; I especially love the colorful touch provided by the festoons of ribbons on the door and the wall.


----------



## SarahY

MouseBreeder said:


> SarahY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking really good!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it wrong that one of my first thoughts was "SarahY would be proud"?! :lol: (That's a compliment btw - a very neat shed). I also have a few of the same running on cages with the converted Asda black-lidded storage boxes
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moustress

Beautiful setup; I especially like the colorful decor provided by those festoons of ribbons on the wall and door. 

*urk* I looked and didn't see the previous post...sorry!


----------



## laoshu

moustress said:


> Beautiful setup; I especially like the colorful decor provided by those festoons of ribbons on the wall and door.


Thank you, They are some of my winnings over the last year  I do like ribbons 



MouseBreeder said:


> SarahY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking really good!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it wrong that one of my first thoughts was "SarahY would be proud"?! :lol: (That's a compliment btw - a very neat shed). I also have a few of the same running on cages with the converted Asda black-lidded storage boxes
Click to expand...

I had sarah in mind when I set up this shed, with me being a bit simular to sarah ( like things to match) all I kept thinking is the boxes do not match throughout the shed..... although I have tried my best to make each self match :lol: :lol: :lol:



wowwy said:


> i feel you too many people out there who think the way they do things is the only right way


 There is many ways to do something right, unfortunatley not all people see this. This way is right for me but maybe not a pet keeper who feels that filling the cage with extras or giving more space is best.



bubbles&squeak said:


> awesome x  jealous.  xx


Thank you 



SarahY said:


> Looking really good!


Thanks Hun x


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

It's... wow! I'm a bit jealous :mrgreen: And looking forward to the day I have space enough for something like that.


----------



## Ankali

Very nice! How do you keep the temperature cool/warm throughout the year? I want to build a shed as soon as we move and this is one of my biggest concerns. We have a wide array of temps throughout the year.


----------



## SarahY

laoshu said:


> MouseBreeder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking really good!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it wrong that one of my first thoughts was "SarahY would be proud"?! :lol: (That's a compliment btw - a very neat shed). I also have a few of the same running on cages with the converted Asda black-lidded storage boxes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had sarah in mind when I set up this shed, with me being a bit simular to sarah ( like things to match) all I kept thinking is the boxes do not match throughout the shed..... although I have tried my best to make each self match :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

That's my girl  I did notice that the cages on each shelf match! It looks very tidy


----------



## moustress

Sorry for the double post; I guess you didn't mind being complimented twice on your setup and decor.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

I will have to post some pictures of a proper blokes shed .


----------



## Loganberry

Who's are you going to post then, Gary? Have you been visiting again?



By the way, very lovely, Kelly! Neat and tidy.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

har har Logy x x


----------



## MojoMouse

Wight Isle Stud said:


> I will have to post some pictures of a proper blokes shed .


:lol:



Loganberry said:


> Who's are you going to post then, Gary? Have you been visiting again?


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Au Naturel

Looks really good


----------



## Velvet_Meece

I'm jealous you have carpet in your shed!


----------



## laoshu

Jathy said:


> It's... wow! I'm a bit jealous :mrgreen: And looking forward to the day I have space enough for something like that.


Even the smallest of gardens can house a shed  my nabour has a very small yard and a couple of years ago he had a log cabin built right in the middle 



 Ankali said:


> Very nice! How do you keep the temperature cool/warm throughout the year? I want to build a shed as soon as we move and this is one of my biggest concerns. We have a wide array of temps throughout the year.


I have it all insulated so this helps a little but I also have a green house heater for the winter ( although I have had quite a few years with no heater and no problems) in the summer I have problems but since I have painted the shed roof silver this has helped a lot... all I need to do now is ether paint the front of the shed silver :? or build a pagoda to shade the shed.



SarahY said:


> That's my girl  I did notice that the cages on each shelf match! It looks very tidy


 



moustress said:


> Sorry for the double post; I guess you didn't mind being complimented twice on your setup and decor.


 :lol:



Wight Isle Stud said:


> I will have to post some pictures of a proper blokes shed .


 you will indeed so get them up Mr B 



Loganberry said:


> Who's are you going to post then, Gary? Have you been visiting again?
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, very lovely, Kelly! Neat and tidy.


 Thank you, tidyer than my house at the moment  .. 



Au Naturel said:


> Looks really good


Thank you 



Velvet_Meece said:


> I'm jealous you have carpet in your shed!


NO carpet, Its lino  Easy to sweep and mop.


----------

